# citation cobia



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

july 3rd art around 1100 got the second cobia of the season (only have made two trips for them) she went 58lbs and 12 oz would have bees 59lbs but gaff shot was in the gills and she blead out oh well the angler was happer than a little kid in a candy shop and all this was done on 20 lb thes from an anchored boat. You wanna go fishing gimme a call and we'll see what we can arange


Mike


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Mike, great job!! I'd ask where you caught it but considering it was this weekend with all those boats out there and on 20lb. test, it must of been somewhere away from the normal, crowded spots so it could make all the runs with the 20lb. set-up. How long did you do battle and what was the bait/lure of choice?? Good luck with the Boat sell deal, wish I had 10 G's laying around, it sounds like a good price.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

naa we had plunty of boats around just gotta add a little feness to the line when your fighting i coach the guys as soon as they get hooked up se we usally don't have too many oops's. the bait was a live croker. and the fight lasted 20 min before i decided to put the gaff into her and go to war in the cocpit when the fish box decided to shut unexpectedyl LOL

Mike


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

20 min. might have wore her down a little. Nothing like puting a green cobe in the boat. Time to run for cover!! Was the Croaker rigged on a float rig or fished down low on a fish finder??


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

neither flat line shock and weight thats it i don't fish with floats they tend to spook the fish when the run with a livie


----------

